

Los Angels nosql meetup tomorrow with Matt Ingenthron of Membase - lancepantz
http://www.meetup.com/lanosql/events/17499888/
Hosted by factual, inc - in Century City.<p>In this talk, one will learn about both Membase 1.6 and Couchbase 1.1, which includes Couchbase's supported distribution of Apache CouchDB and Geocouch. Matt Ingenthron of Couchbase, Inc. will cover how both NoSQL systems work and can be used behind applications. The talk will cover common usages of both platforms and give a glimpse into where Couchbase will be going in to the future.
======
dirtyvagabond
I'll be there. Would be great to see the group get going again!

